# Need help deciding on a plow



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Help me please! I have been thinking of putting a plow on my 1994 Jeep Cherokee for some time now and I think I'm going to this year. I have been looking at the SnowSport and SnowBear models. I think I will go with the SnowBear. My questions are 1) does anybody have a SB200 or TX75 on their Cherokee or other small SUV and 2) if so, are additional lights required. It seems as though the 26" height of the SB might cover the headlights with the plow up. I have a baby on the way and am looking to get by relatively cheap for the time being. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## jeepplow (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a snowbear on my 94 Wrangler. It works great for me. It comes with a transport hook to support the blade weight and save the winch from the stress bumping around while transporting. I made a slightly longer hook to lower the blade and I have no trouble using my Jeep headlights. Of course, it depends on the height of the lights on your Cherokee.

You can try it out and order the optional light kit if necessary. I have heard that some just purchased cheap lights and made their own light kit using the Snowbear light mounts. The Snowbear kit didn't have turnsignals, so you may want to (or have to) add the turnsignals to be legit.

I don't transport much but I haven't had any problem.

You will definitely want the snow foil or make one since the small blade height will allow the powdery stuff to roll onto your hood and cover your windshield.

Good luck.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

You might wanna check into meyers plow there more reliable then above and leaves your optoins open


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

if price is the driving factor..then the snowbear is hard to beat. As far as I know it is the least expensive plow you can get. It works well. 

If you do a search on the forum...you should find a thread or 2 about headlight modifications for the SB lite kit. The lite kit from SB is useless on the road. I put real plow lights on and it is wonderful. If I put the plow down so I can use the headlights of the truck..it is too low to the ground and I can hit things in the road. If being driven on roads..I would put it up all the way and use the supplied safety bar...and use lights if used at nite. 

Price was a factor with my purchase...as well as choice..for a 2wd truck...the SB was pretty much my ONLY choice... but it has performed extremely well for me. I have not encountered snow that I was not able to push. It is a lot better than the reputation on this forum may give it. 

Paul


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

jeepplow said:


> I have a snowbear on my 94 Wrangler. It works great for me. It comes with a transport hook to support the blade weight and save the winch from the stress bumping around while transporting. I made a slightly longer hook to lower the blade and I have no trouble using my Jeep headlights. Of course, it depends on the height of the lights on your Cherokee.
> 
> You can try it out and order the optional light kit if necessary. I have heard that some just purchased cheap lights and made their own light kit using the Snowbear light mounts. The Snowbear kit didn't have turnsignals, so you may want to (or have to) add the turnsignals to be legit.
> 
> ...


What Snowbear model are you using on you wrangler? If I recall correctly the TX75 is 19" tall and the SB200 is 26" tall. I think my headlights are about 30" off the ground. I'll have to measure again. How high does the blade of your plow raise?


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> You might wanna check into meyers plow there more reliable then above and leaves your optoins open


I would love to. Problem is that I don't have that much money at the present time. As far as I know the next cheapest plow to the Snowbear is the Sno-Way which starts at around $2600. In addition I am looking for something to plow my driveway which is about 200-250 feet long with a turn around just big enough to fit 3 cars. I would also most likely be plowing a relatives drive that is about the same size. I'm thinking I can get away with a Snowbear.

I appreciate all of your input! I have never owned a plow before, so at present I am working solely on feature and price comparison as well as your opinions. Unfortuneately there is also no retailer within a 2 hour drive of my house that carries these plows so I won't get to look before I purchase without taking a day off from work!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Western is reliable as well i just got a used one installed for $2800. I know that western does not make mounts for an 89' anymore but im not sure about 94' you would have to check on that.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

JeepPlow18 said:


> Western is reliable as well i just got a used one installed for $2800. I know that western does not make mounts for an 89' anymore but im not sure about 94' you would have to check on that.


Again, I'm looking at a Snowbear because of the $1,000 price tag.

Concerning the headlight situation, my headlights measure 31" from ground to bottom edge. Will that clear the SB or TX blades in the transport position?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You may be able to run without lights I ran my 98 last year without lights on my Snoway. Reason being you won't be able to drive any amount of distance without it overheating with the plow all the way up no airflow + small grill + small engine compartment = lots of heat.

If you take a look around you may be able to find a Snoway/Western/Meyer for cheaper, I bought my Snoway from a member here for $600. Call some dealers and ask about used plows, look in the paper, look in the for sale forum here, ebay, whatever you'll be surprised how much stuff you'll find.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

festerw said:


> You may be able to run without lights I ran my 98 last year without lights on my Snoway. Reason being you won't be able to drive any amount of distance without it overheating with the plow all the way up no airflow + small grill + small engine compartment = lots of heat.
> 
> If you take a look around you may be able to find a Snoway/Western/Meyer for cheaper, I bought my Snoway from a member here for $600. Call some dealers and ask about used plows, look in the paper, look in the for sale forum here, ebay, whatever you'll be surprised how much stuff you'll find.


I would love to find a Snoway for $600! The problem here is that I live in the middle of nowhere and there don't seem to be many used plows around. I took your advice though and took a look in the for sale pages. I also put in an ad, we'll see what happens. I didn't spend too much time in there, nobody has specifics in the title and it would take hours to find something.

Anybody know how much those Boss Sport Duties sell for? Are there finance options with plows? Would it save me money in the long run to spend more up front or is the Snowbear an alright plow for doing driveways?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Where in Mn do you live?

In my neck of the woods there plows and plow trucks for sale every where, you can't drive 1/2 mile with out seeing one for sale. o.k. a mile 

Get a plow that has full hydraulic power, raise& side -to-side.

If you want a new plow get out the yellow pages and start calling for prices. There are adds in the paper too for dealers..


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

Depending on where you purchase, their usually are finance options as with any piece of equipment. Where do you live? I know your short on cash, but think of it this way, if you can afford a new plow with financing whether it be snoway, western, fisher, boss, meyers etc.. (the personal use versions), you'll have a new piece of equipment that is covered at least for two years and structually five years through snoway. You'll have a fully functional plow which means no getting in and out of the truck to manuel angle, and more reliable electric hydraulic cyclinders (there have been reports of burning up the whinch. Usually lights are included which help alot since your factory lights aren't aimed in the direction you would usually want for plowing. And in a few years if you move or have a need for a different vehicle or what not you either have a plow that will transfer to another vehicle relatively easily or you'll have a plow that will sell for a little more. Remember the old addage that once you have a plow you usually end up doing more plowing that you intend to once neighbors find out you have a plow, espeicelly in the country. Also consider that your bound to break down, if there is a dealer closer to you with a major brand, they usually carry parts on hand. Service can often be a very important decision as well.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> Where in Mn do you live?
> 
> In my neck of the woods there plows and plow trucks for sale every where, you can't drive 1/2 mile with out seeing one for sale. o.k. a mile
> 
> ...


Problem: I'm in Bemidji, MN; half way between Duluth and Grand Forks. There are two plow dealers in town (Boss and Hiniker) and I have been watching the paper to no avail. The size of my town is roughly 20,000 when college is in session. Not a lot of options here. Any truck for sale with a plow on it in this area isn't worth $100. At least not that I have seen. Besides purchasing a plow truck means more insurance to pay.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Lol. On the old trucks not being worth $100. 

I'm in the dullluth area. 

There is a member on the site "Up North" aka Buck, that lives in your area.

He may know of a good deal on a plow or at least you would have an extra set of eyes looking for one.....Give him a pm and ask him if he knows of anything..


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> Lol. On the old trucks not being worth $100.
> 
> I'm in the dullluth area.
> 
> ...


I'm very new to this site. How do I go about finding him to send a pm?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

bryanj23 said:


> I'm very new to this site. How do I go about finding him to send a pm?


Just click on his name if you can find it and scroll down in the drop down list to "Send a Private Message to ______" Or when your logged in, right where it says welcome, _______, underneath that is the private message button or "PM" button, click and search for him. Hope that helps a little...


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

POPO4995 said:


> Just click on his name if you can find it and scroll down in the drop down list to "Send a Private Message to ______" Or when your logged in, right where it says welcome, _______, underneath that is the private message button or "PM" button, click and search for him. Hope that helps a little...


I don't have that button and if I try to click on a name (any name since I haven't found his) and try to send a pm it says I can't do that. Are there different levels of memberships? Anybody know "Up North" that could direct him here?


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Has anyone seen or had experience with the Snowbear Flexblade plow? Looks like it has an electric actuator rather than a winch and includes power angle of the blade for $1500.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.truckaccessoriesworld.com/snow-plows/snowbear.htm

I think its still only manuel angling but does look a little more reliable compared to a the regular snowbear. Also If you get a class three front reciever hitch out of it, then maybe you could mount a hitch in front for the rest of the year.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Go with western and do the install yourself. Central Parts Warehouse offers financing on equipment and the prices are competitive and because you are buying out of state there is no sales tax. www.centralparts.com


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

corkireland said:


> http://www.truckaccessoriesworld.com/snow-plows/snowbear.htm
> 
> I think its still only manuel angling but does look a little more reliable compared to a the regular snowbear. Also If you get a class three front reciever hitch out of it, then maybe you could mount a hitch in front for the rest of the year.


Yep, sorry, you're right...manual angle. Would the receiver be a sturdy enough mounting platform? Or would the plow have a tendancy to sway?


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Snowbrdr360 said:


> Go with western and do the install yourself. Central Parts Warehouse offers financing on equipment and the prices are competitive and because you are buying out of state there is no sales tax. www.centralparts.com


Checked it out and sent them an email. I don't see that they have a jeep mount for a western plow. Thanks for the link though! Looks like maybe an alright price on the homesteader if it can be financed. As I have said before I'm currently on a pretty tight budget!


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

bryanj23 said:


> Checked it out and sent them an email. I don't see that they have a jeep mount for a western plow. Thanks for the link though! Looks like maybe an alright price on the homesteader if it can be financed. As I have said before I'm currently on a pretty tight budget!


Found the Suburbanite plow. I was looking at the 6' Uni-Mount first that said it was discontinued. I did also request a quote for the Western though when I found it. Thanks again for the info. I'll see what they say. I'm still not sure that I can swing a $3k purchase at this time though. I might just have to get a "cheap" plow for now and upgrade in a couple years. We'll see what happens. Keep the ideas comming though! I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

bryanj23 said:


> Found the Suburbanite plow. I was looking at the 6' Uni-Mount first that said it was discontinued. I did also request a quote for the Western though when I found it. Thanks again for the info. I'll see what they say. I'm still not sure that I can swing a $3k purchase at this time though. I might just have to get a "cheap" plow for now and upgrade in a couple years. We'll see what happens. Keep the ideas comming though! I'm lovin' it!


They finance thru Sheffield, I almost did it just to keep from dropping all that $$ at one time. Figured I was better off paying outright since I had the cash, very easy to deal with though, like I said, I ordered on Monday and had my plow Friday!


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Snowbrdr360 said:


> They finance thru Sheffield, I almost did it just to keep from dropping all that $$ at one time. Figured I was better off paying outright since I had the cash, very easy to deal with though, like I said, I ordered on Monday and had my plow Friday!


Would you happen to know wha the payments would be ballpark? Or didn't you look into it that much?


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

bryanj23 said:


> Would you happen to know wha the payments would be ballpark? Or didn't you look into it that much?


a new 7.5 Pro Plow Ultramount was going to be between 100-115 a month for 36 months, that was the balpark they gave me without going thru a contract and all that jaz


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

corkireland said:


> http://www.truckaccessoriesworld.com/snow-plows/snowbear.htm
> 
> I think its still only manuel angling but does look a little more reliable compared to a the regular snowbear. Also If you get a class three front reciever hitch out of it, then maybe you could mount a hitch in front for the rest of the year.


I thought the flexblade is discontinued (I could be wrong).

What is unrelable about the snowbear? Have had mine 7+ seasons without even a minor failure. Very little surface rust is the worst that has happened. I have heard the winch fails from time to time, but knock on wood, been great so far here.

Paul


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Got an email from central*

Fisher nor Western make a mount for my year Jeep. This is starting to narrow my choices a little! Wouldn't mind a Sno-Way plow if I could find a used one, but I don't think I'm ready to spend $3K on a plow at this time.

Anybody who knows of a used Sno-Way drop me a line!


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Have you guys ever heard or dealt with Stork's Auto Sales? They are selling new and used plows Ebay. The guy is out hunting but will be home tomorrow, I was going to call him up and see what he has. Just wondering if anybody knows the guy or has dealt with him.


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

If your doing commercial work, dont bother. If your just plowing your house, get a 4X4 ATV with a plow option. Something happens with your child and you need to get out to hospital or whatever, factor in getting the plow off before you leave. Thats what I would do.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

soulrider1979 said:


> If your doing commercial work, dont bother. If your just plowing your house, get a 4X4 ATV with a plow option. Something happens with your child and you need to get out to hospital or whatever, factor in getting the plow off before you leave. Thats what I would do.


Great considerations. I have thought about the ATV option, especially since I would eventually like to get one. Problem right now is that I don't have anyplace sheltered to keep it. The single stall is full. Yet another reason we need a larger home! As far as the plow coming off, I don't think I'll have it on at all unless I'm plowing. I am currently working two jobs and monday-wednesday I drive 45 miles to my office. This would be an unwise decision on my part to leave the plow on! Other consideration is that all of our car seats are in the van anyway. If it was a serious enough case where I'm taking one of my children to the hospital in my Jeep I'm not going to worry about the plow, I'm going!


----------

